# Obama and Ghadafi



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

iharangozo94 said:


> what do you guys think of Obama letting ghadafi come to the us and "hang out". if he got out of jail because he was sick to be with his family then why is he flying overseas? your thoughts-


Maybe he Obama wants to take a bow in front of Muammar Ghadaffi too?


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

I think you may be confused.

The terrorist released from Scottish prison for reasons of "compassion" was Abdel Baset Ali al-Megrahi.

Muammar al-Gaddafi is the de facto leader of Libya. He is a fascist, and a supporter and sponsor of terrorism. He and PrezBO would have a lot to talk about.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

.454 said:


>


It really is hard to believe that the libs actually tried to convince America that Jimmybama wasn't actually bowing to his muslim king. lol


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

AKM said:


> It really is hard to believe that the libs actually tried to convince America that Jimmybama wasn't actually bowing to his muslim king. lol


Disgusting ukey:


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

hoytmonger said:


> I think you may be confused.
> 
> The terrorist released from Scottish prison for reasons of "compassion" was Abdel Baset Ali al-Megrahi.
> 
> Muammar al-Gaddafi is the de facto leader of Libya. He is a fascist, and a supporter and sponsor of terrorism. He and PrezBO would have a lot to talk about.


woops...but still...why was he released and why are we even talking to these guys


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

iharangozo94 said:


> woops...but still...why was he released and why are we even talking to these guys


The terrorist was released because the government of the UK wants to get a good deal on Libya's oil.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Mo Mar IS coming to New Jersey....Libya has a house there in a up scale neighborhood and he wants to come there and stay in a tent until he addresses the United Nations...... ...... ukey:


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

And to think, a few Presidents ago, the US was dropping bombs on the guy's house. Now he's camping in an affluent suburb of NJ. Go figure.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

It's interesting that PrezBO made a halfhearted attempt at a condemnation of the Scots decision to release that dirtbag. After all he's done the same thing, only it didn't receive as much press.

Binyam Mohammed: jihadist plotting mass-murders against American cities — released outright.

Laith Qazali: abduction/murder of 5 U.S. soldiers in Karbala — released outright.

Irbil 5: Iranian IRGC operatives (i.e., the same guys who murdered 19 of our air force at Khobar Towers in '96) coordinating Iraqi terrorist operations that have killed HUNDREDS of U.S. forces in Iraq since 2003 — released outright.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm guessing the way Ahhhhbama's poll numbers are dropping, he HAD to come out against this release......under breath he is prolly' sayin' what a nice humanitarian move.....:tongue:


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

Totally Discusting!


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

AKM said:


> It really is hard to believe that the libs actually tried to convince America that Jimmybama wasn't actually bowing to his muslim king. lol



look at your president bowing before the terrorist why dont he just take a 
4th vacation in saudi arabia then swing by kenya and grab his birth certificate


----------

